# DENTIST!!!!!



## justturnin (Aug 14, 2012)

Just got back from the dentist. I am having filings in my teeth replaced because they have exceeded there 20 year life span and are separating. Well it has been a while since I have had one of those needles in my mouth but I have never had a dentist hit a nerve like today. I almost came flying out of my chair and I could taste metal and feel the current running across my face.  I was close to attacking the poor man in that split second. Got to go back after the new year and get the left side done. Not looking forward to that and I hope he is a better shot next time because....well just because.:sad:


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 14, 2012)

Bummer man ! At least its done


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 14, 2012)

justturnin said:


> ...I could taste metal and feel the current running across my face...



CEC,
You sure you weren't struck by lightening?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2012)

I go for more dental work at the end of the month, 2 root canals, oh boy!


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 14, 2012)

If it's any consolation, my dentist is my wife's ex-husband...

And yes, he owes me.:lolol:

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Take good care of the original issue choppers---at least you can't drop them in the cat's litterbox yeah.


Replacements on the way, full upper and half lower.


----------

